# Breeding Betta tank size?



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, I'm starting to think that my Betta's (Akrin and Zora) should get to know each other better if you know what I mean ;-). What size tank would be good for breeding betta's?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

20 gallon as a grow out tank and just because you think they should have babies is a rediculous reason to have babie research your brains out on the topic do you have owners for these fish etc etc


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Most people recommend 10 gallons for the actual breeding tank, and the 20 gallon that beta novice suggested for "growing out". I agree that you need to do a LOT more research. Plenty of people here can give you topics if you want a place to start, but you need to do some serious thinking about whether you really want to do this. You will be responsible for the lives of the fry, who need a LOT of care and future homes. Breeding costs can run as high as $300 as well. It's not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dang! I did do alot of Research before posting here but nothing every said it would be so costy! I did see that 10 gallon tanks would be good but I just wanted to be sure, well I guess I should wait till I have the money, Thanks for the advice xsworn and Novice!


----------

